# Emme thinks she's the Boss



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

LOL, I just have to laugh at Emme...she totally thinks she's the boss. I've been teaching her up when she gets to come out of her cage, she inevitably flies down, so I've been picking her up and teaching the up command. She nibbles and pecks a lot of the time, but does step up. She also allowed me to pet her head - she doesn't seem at all hand shy, just feisty. When she got tired of me being so insistent with Up, she jumped to my chest and just stayed there. Very cute. Still practicing my hand in her cage as she gets flitty when I put it in and I'd like her to be calmer and I think it's definitely do-able. When I look at how much progress Stewie has made in less than 2 months, I'm encouraged. 

Stewie is still not liking being out of his cage, but today I walked into another room and sorted through some paperwork and he was content to stay on my shoulder, so that might be the key to getting him more comfortable with the new one in the house. I wonder how they will be when quarantine is over.

I love this pic of her....

emme by The Adventures of Dropstitchknitter, on Flickr


----------



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

What a beautiful photo! Don't you just love it when they allow you to take such stunning snaps? Haha


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is a beauty.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Neeve & Sid said:


> What a beautiful photo! Don't you just love it when they allow you to take such stunning snaps? Haha


Thank you. It's a little blurry - she kept spinning around. I know it looks like she was cooperating, but I had to move fast to get this....cute little stinker.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

sunnysmom said:


> She is a beauty.


Thank you!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's always these hens with this attitude huh?


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> It's always these hens with this attitude huh?


Ha ha ha, that is so true. I thought Stewie had an attitude, but she's hands down quite the 'tude. I feel a day without a bite that leaves a bruise is progress, and todays bites were non-bruisers so I think she's warming up to me. Last night I was so....did I do the right thing because of Stewie clinging to his cage, but today I realize if I put the time in, they'll respond.


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Emme is a very sexy tiel. She's kind of like a tiel equivalent of Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha awwe, she sounds like a character. Beautiful head on her, too.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

BirdyBuddy said:


> Emme is a very sexy tiel. She's kind of like a tiel equivalent of Catherine Zeta Jones


LOLOL I wonder how Emme would look in a miniature evening gown


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> Haha awwe, she sounds like a character. Beautiful head on her, too.


Thank you. I love discovering their personalities...so much fun to see them settle in.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is gorgeous!







I love whitefaces! I want her


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

hehe these girls sure pack a punch  they've got attitude!
Emme is stunning  what a cutie!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> She is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you - she's settling in and I love her. Something about her just drew me in. I'm glad we brought her home.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> hehe these girls sure pack a punch  they've got attitude!
> Emme is stunning  what a cutie!


Thanks so much! I'm so looking forward to getting to know her better.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Emme is making terrific progress for being home four days....she is learning up, i can use a perch to get her to respond in her cage, with the flittiness becoming less each time. She still gives me a nab every few up commands, but they don't have a lot of force behind them. She will,sit on my hand now, too.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

scootergirl762 said:


> Emme is making terrific progress for being home four days....she is learning up, i can use a perch to get her to respond in her cage, with the flittiness becoming less each time. She still gives me a nab every few up commands, but they don't have a lot of force behind them. She will,sit on my hand now, too.


Yay, that's great progress in a short time!! What a good girl  And I don't think I commented yet, I think she's absolutely stunning


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Update on Emme....after a week of being here, she is responding to learning up with the perch, and I can practice it with my fingers....she still bites ever few times though - stubborn girl! But I'm persistant and I believe she can make some more progress. One week of quarantine down...three to go.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Just an update on Emme - she's doing well. I've put her and Stewie in the same cage and they've been mating, so I'm working on hormone reduction. I did not expect that - such a fast developing relationship. I'm sitting here now with them both on on my shoulders. Emme is still sooooo stubborn. I can touch her head but she takes a swipe at me with her beak ever other beat just to let me know she's really NOT giving in to me. She is sitting here, softly cheeping in my ear, ever few minutes I feel a little tug on my hair. Stewie is a little territorial over my shoulder - I had them on the same one and he was hollering at her and then settled down. Stewie is hot and cold with the head scritches....sometimes he's a lovey dove and others....not so much. I have two temperamental tiels!


----------

